# Has anyone gone to Mud Buddys park in Halletsville?



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Me and a few buddies are making a trip this weekend to Mud Buddys for the first time this coming weekend. No one has ever been there but wanted to check it out. Looking at the web reviews sounds like it is a little small but overall nice area. We are also renting two cabins which some people in the reviews have called gross... i dont care too much about that, just as long as the AC works i can deal with dirty. Any reviews or comments welcome. 

PS i'm not looking for other park recommendations, we've been to all the local ones (Crosby, Splendora, etc.) just never been to this one and wanting reviews or things to do while were there.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments!! lol 

We went and had a blast. The park was mostly pretty dry due to the recent little drought out that way but we still found mud. Riding the creek was the highlight of the trip, so relaxing and quick way to cool off. We stayed in two different cabins and they were fine. AC was ice cold and beds were fine. There weren't many people out there, but the ones that were there were very nice. The public showers and bathrooms were also fine, being open to the outside there were a few bugs but nothing bad at all. We will definitely go back.


----------

